# der Herbst kommt mit großen Schritten



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2016)

Hi,

Der Wald wird immer bunter

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Ich würde meinen das sind Trockenschäden.

Für den Herbst ist es doch wirklich noch ein bisserl zu früh.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2016)

Hi Helmut

natürlich ist das Trockenheitsstreß. Hier hats die letzten 10 Wochen kaum geregnet, alles schön ums Dorf herumgezogen

MfG Frank


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Aug. 2016)

Also Frank, für diese Überschrift zu dieser Jahreszeit vergebe ich kein "gefällt mir".........

Und die hier   haben mich heute auch eher an Oktober denken lassen.


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

Wie der Herbst kommt ...?
Wo war den der Sommer ...?

Ab und zu mal ein paar Tage schon und dann wieder nur 20 Grad am Tag . Vor 2 Wochen bin ich morgens aus dem Haus zur Arbeit bei 8 Grad .

War bis jetzt nichts halbes und nichts Ganzes .....


----------



## Erin (20. Aug. 2016)

Also 20 Grad reichen mir vollkommen, mit Sonne wäre aber schon schön, hier hat es wieder nur geschüttet wie aus Kübeln und bedeckt ist es ohnehin die ganze Zeit...nur auf "meinen" Festivals wird man dann gebraten ohne Ende, da wo man es nicht gebrauchen kann.
Meine Tomaten werden gar nicht rot


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wo war den der Sommer ...?


In Berlin Brandenburg


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> In Berlin Brandenburg



Troll. .....
Dafür gibt es auch kein " gefällt mir"


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> In Berlin Brandenburg



  

Genau. Sommer - Sonne - Sandstaub - gelbe Stengel, wo einst Rasen war - Berg-und-Talbahn aus Polyethylen!!
Berlin, ick lieb dir!!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2016)

Wir hatten die ersten beiden Augustwochen Besuch aus Süddeutschland und unser Freund sagte, nachdem es während der zwei Wochen nur einen echten Sonnentag gegeben hatte: »Der Sommer 2016 fiel auf einen Dienstag …«. Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben – für kommende Woche ist schönes Wetter angesagt!


----------



## Michael H (21. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wir hatten die ersten beiden Augustwochen Besuch aus Süddeutschland und unser Freund sagte, nachdem es während der zwei Wochen nur einen echten Sonnentag gegeben hatte: »Der Sommer 2016 fiel auf einen Dienstag …«. Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben – für kommende Woche ist schönes Wetter angesagt!


Morsche

Na Super , wieder 2 Tage schön und der Rest wieder Regen .
Sommer 2016 halt ....


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

heute gibt's Hoffnung, die Sonne ist zumindest irgendwo da...über den Wolken...


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Naja ... heute Nachmittag bei 17,7°C und nach exakt 60l/m² Regen über Nacht.

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wo war den der Sommer ...?


Naja, wenn man dem Solar-Daten unseres Solar-Log glauben darf dann waren von April bis Juli die Sonnenstunden überdurchschnittlich.....die Wärme war nur wohl nicht mit dabei.


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2021)

Ich geh dann mal hier in den Herbst
    Meine Straßenlaterne im Herbstkleid
     
   
Trotz der tollen Farben, mag ich den Sommer lieber


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2021)

wie Herbst?

dieser ganz frische widerliche Dreck hier ist mir vorgestern/gestern auf dem Heimweg am Straßenrand im Dauerschatten an alpinen Nordhängen (u.a. Col de Galibier, Col de Iseran, kleiner und großer Hund) begegnet - da wurds folglich auch doch zu kalt für die kurzen Klamotten. Das lauert doch nur drauf sich von den Alpen aus wieder so langsam nach Deutschland einzuschleichen

aber daheim im Garten siehts ja "noch" was besser aus. Einen meiner 4 französischer __ Ahorn (Acer monspessulanum) Sämlinge (von den Samen die ich vor 3 Jahren aus dem Grand Canyon du Verdon mitgenommen hatte) werde ich wohl im Garten auspflanzen, der hat nämlich sehr schönes rotes Laub wärend die anderen 3 nur orangegrünlich sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

sorry, aber das ist Acer opalus. Acer monspessulanum hat kleine dreilappige Blätter. Auch der hat eine sehr schöne Herbstlaubfärbung, wie man zur Zeit im Mittelrheintal, z.B. an der Loreley, sehen kann.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2021)

Hi Kai,

die Mutterpflanze stand zumindest mitten in der Provence auf rund 300/400m Meereshöhe auf extrem "nährstoffarmen", "knochentrockenem" Kalkboden. Kommt der __ Ahorn da auch vor?

hier noch mal Bilder von Jungpflanzen rundum des Bäumchens wo ich die Samen abgenommen hab und auch ein Blatt der "Mutter" (das war es zumindest net so "verrundet" wie oben bei meinen Sämlingen  )


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

ganz klar Acer opalus. Dieser wie der A. monspessulanum sind mediterran, wobei letzterer weiter nach Norden und Osten vordringt. A. opalus ist in Deutschland sehr selten, ein Vorkommen liegt an der französisch-schweizerischen Grenze bei Basel, ein weiteres nördlich von Bamberg. A. monspessulanum ist im Mittelrheintal und unteren Nahe- und Moseltal recht häufig. Beide Arten dürften vom Klimawandel profitieren und sich ausbreiten.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2021)

Hi Kai,

dann stimmen zumindest die Beschreibungen von Wuchsstandorten in Wikipedia net. Da ist bei Acer opalus "frische, nährstoffreiche, lehmhaltige Böden" angegeben und das er kälteempfindlich sei (die 2 jährigen Bäumchen haben jedenfalls draußen im Topf ungeschützt im Garten stehend die starke Kälte im Februar problemlos überstanden

ich kannte bisher übrigens nur 6 Ahornarten die wild in Deutschland vorkommen. Acer campestris, A. monspessulanum, A. platanoides, A. pseudoplatanus und halt noch die "eingebürgerten" Acer negundo und im Osten A. tataricum ssp. ginnala.

Da muß ich dann mal den Lexikaeintrag in __ Schneeball-__ Ahorn umändern  

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2021)

an der Cote d Azur war mir in einem alten besuchbaren Garten, wo verschiedenste Pflanzen aus mediteranen Klimaten rund um die Welt wachsen, hier dieser Strauch aus Australien? begegnet (und natürlich ist promt eine reife Frucht in meine Tasche gehüpft  ). Da ich net weiß wie er heißt weißt Du es vieleicht

war ca. 2,5m hoch, das Laub ledrig und __ immergrün. Die duftenden Blüten hatten ca. 7-8cm Durchmesser und die rote, kuglige, recht weiche Beere hatte um 5cm Durchmesser. Das letzte Bild von den gegenständigen ledrigen Blättern stammte von nem Strauch nebenan (den Blüten nach wohl gleiche Gattung) der gesuchte hatte aber nicht diese Dornen


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

das ist die Natal-Pflaume (Carissa macrocarpa). Überraschenderweise sind die Früchte essbar, Hundsgiftgewächse wie __ Oleander, Madagaskarpalmen oder __ Immergrün sind ansonsten sehr giftig. Verbreitungsgebiet südliches Afrika, aber weltweit angepflanzt als Hecke und auch wegen der Früchte, frosthart bis -5°C.

Vìele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2021)

Hi Kai,

hab gerade mal gegooglt.

die Natal-Pflaume ist dann jedenfalls der Nachbarstrauch gewesen.(hier die 3 Bilder) Die obrige gesuchte hat ja wesentlich breitere Blütenblätter (siehe Foto), war ohne Dornen und das Laub war dunkler grün und hell übersprenkelt wie man bei dem Fruchtfoto gerade noch so erkennen kann. Ist dann wohl ne andere Wachsbaum-Art (beim googln findet man ja nur 9 gelistete von den rund 30 Arten und selbst bei den 9 sind nur 2 mit nem Wiki-Beitrag versehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

für mich ist das innerartliche Variabilität. Auf den Fotos erkenne ich bei beiden Sträuchern Dornen. Im Field Guide to the Trees of Southern Africa sind fünf Carissa Arten näher beschrieben, darunter natürlich diese. Die anderen unterscheiden sich sehr deutlich in der Form der Blüte, Größe und Farbe der Früchte von dieser. Das Blütenfoto zeigt Blüten mit breiten Blütenblättern wie das Foto von der ersten Pflanze. Die Früchte der anderen Carissa Arten sind auch essbar und wohlschmeckend, aber kleiner, weshalb sie nicht kultiviert werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2021)

zumindest weiß Mann jetzt in was für ne Richtung es bei dem Strauch geht und was man auf das Saatbehältnis schreiben muß wo die 23 aus dem rosaroten Beerenmatsch ausgespülten Samenkörner reinkommen  

die "Samensammelei" in Südfrankreich und dem Weg heim über die Route de Grand Alps war dieses Jahr sehr erfolgreich. Ein 5l Eimerchen voll mit Tütchen voller Samen hats ergeben. Das gibt wieder schöne "Überraschungseier" wenn aufgehende Saaten dann später auch blühen da man ja an fast vertrockneten Pflanzen meißt gerade noch erkennt was für ne Gattung es ist (z.B. bei den Gentiana - hat man da jetzt Gentiana punctata/purpurea/pannonica  aus dem Alpengarten am Petit St. Bernard mitgehen lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2021)

Restliche Herbstblüten und Herbstgelb


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2021)

so,

der erste Herbststurm ist nun auch in der Mitte soweit durch. Morgen heißt es dann mal wieder "im Garten aufräumen" und Schäden zu begutachten - nach ersten groben überblick

der __ Urweltmammutbaum hat über die Hälfte seines Geäst verloren, der bekommt nun seinen Verjüngungsschnitt 2cm über der Grasnarbe
im Gartenteich schwimmen 2 Solarleuchten von Nachbar,
div. Plastemüll (Silageplanenreste) liegt/hängt im Garten rum
dem Pavillion hats die Plane zer- und abrissen
das Foliengewächshaus ist auseinandergefallen und die Folie ist wech - mal schaun wo die im Dorf gelandet ist
den alten Holzfächerzaum der Terrassenabtrennung  hats zerfetzt
selbst die schweren Kübel der Scheinbananen hat umgeschmissen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2021)

Kann mich voll einreihen!


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Okt. 2021)

Keine Verluste hier im brandenburgischem Norden.
Eure Schäden scheinen auf mangelnder Sturmvorsorge und Wartung zu beruhen.
Duck und weg.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2021)

Montag gabs nach -3 Grad  in der Früh ne schwarzlaubige __ Himalaya-Banane im Garten  und die Fische (Gambusen) im Gießwasserbottich waren mittags alle im Eimer

die "rasierte" Banane wird nun eingepackt, die gelben Scheinbananen kamen mit Laubschaden in den Keller (der Rest der __ Kübelpflanzen folgt die tage)

und die Gambusen im Eimer kamen gestern mittag wieder ins ungeheizte Becken

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. Nov. 2021)

Meine neue Herbstbepflanzung ist da. Sie heißen *Ice-Babies  *und sollen den gesamten Winter übere blühen. 
Leider sind sie nur einjährig . 
   
Es sind Mini Winterveilchen, und gibt sie in veschiedenen Farben. Ich hab mich für gelb - weiß entschieden. 
Im Gartencenter hab ich sie nicht gefunden, und deshalb bestellt. 
*Winterveilchen*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2022)

Hi Anne,

haben die *Ice-Babies* __ Hornveilchen bisher gehalten was die Züchtung versprach  

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> haben die *Ice-Babies* __ Hornveilchen bisher gehalten was die Züchtung versprach
> 
> MfG Frank


Zu 50 % blühen sie noch. Bei den Anderen habe ich den Verdacht, daß die Amseln die Blüten geköpft haben.
Grün sind sie aber alle noch. Bilder geht gerade nicht , will nicht durch den Schnee laufen .
Einige haben aber auch einfach so keine neuen Blüten mehr geschoben. 
Ich warte mal ab, wenn es wärmer wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Jan. 2022)

bei mir blühen z.Z. nur __ Gänseblümchen und einige Goldlack. Den mediteranen Skabiosen und der heimischen Scabiosa "Pink Mist" haben der letzte Schneefall nun den Rest gegeben  

dafür hat im Teich die HxT nach der herbstlichen Zerstücklung schon wieder das erste Laub fast oben  

MfG Frank


----------



## Troco (9. Mai 2022)

Jetzt wird der Herbst noch etwas dauern und ich bin froh, wenn bis dahin mein Teich steht.


----------



## Bunzi (16. Okt. 2022)

Nu ist der Herbst aber doch da. Das schöne Wetter mußte Heute noch für die Erkundung von Angelseen genutzt werden. Die Hunde freuten sich auch und nachmittags noch ein bissel im Garten schnippeln.


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2022)

Ein einziges Ice-Baby hat den ganzen Sommer durchgehalten, und blüht immer noch .
Habe jetzt die neue Herbstsaison gestartet .
  diesmal zwei andere Farben .

Alles schon gepflanzt
   

  dazu farblich passend noch mal Zierkohl, ob der aber Frost verträgt ???


----------



## Turbo (19. Okt. 2022)

Der Herbst ist da.


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2022)

Mein Wald schmeißt mit Pilzen nur so um sich. Leider keine eßbaren, war ich mal wieder zu spät, alle schon matschig.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2022)

Unsere wilde Ecke


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Okt. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ein einziges Ice-Baby hat den ganzen Sommer durchgehalten, und blüht immer noch .
> Habe jetzt die neue Herbstsaison gestartet .
> Anhang anzeigen 265246 diesmal zwei andere Farben .
> 
> ...




	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 31. Okt. 2022

Hallo Jolantha,
wunderschön deine Icebabys. Du hast mir richtig Appetit gemacht! Ich glaube, die werde ich auch pflanzen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Okt. 2022)

Bald ist die ganze Pracht vorbei.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2022)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die werde ich auch pflanzen!


Ja, mach das mal. Ich werde mir auch noch einen Schwung davon holen, gerade in der tristen Winterzeit sind sie toll. 
Bißchen blüht hier schon wieder zum 2 ten Mal , also doch noch Farbe im Garten
  Eine Herbstaster ? Weiß ich gar nicht, wo die herkommt


----------

